# which company's graphics cards are best?



## bhoolkumehul (Feb 28, 2007)

which Company's graphics cards are best fro Quality & Performance?
ATI or NVIDIA?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 28, 2007)

Some one please Add option BOTH 

Noth are good... its head to head...


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 28, 2007)

But according to the AMD merger i think ATI will lead the market..

But as of now both have almost same build in quality...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 28, 2007)

Nvidia


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, me too vote for both


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

NVidia...currently they are ahead with the 8800...who knows that may change if ATI comes with a better one in the near future...till than it's NVidia.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 28, 2007)

Both


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2007)

well currently nvidia+intel > ati+amd


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2007)

i am optimistic abt ATI.

Though i own all my gfx cards (2) from NVIDIA.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 28, 2007)

ATI is I feel better. I have experienced both. Though there is not much difference and it no question of who is ahead or not but the price Vs performance combunation is better from ATI


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 28, 2007)

I am on NVIDIA's side.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 28, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> NVidia...currently they are ahead with the 8800...who knows that may change if ATI comes with a better one in the near future...till than it's NVidia.


ATIs R600 has already proved to be much faster than 8800GTX in almost all benchs And they are also launching an R600 Dual which will be the fastest single card nd will be much faster than 2x8800GTX in SLI.
There will be also PCIE 2.0 versions of R600.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 28, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> ATIs R600 has already proved to be much faster than 8800GTX in almost all benchs And they are also launching an R600 Dual which will be the fastest single card nd will be much faster than 2x8800GTX in SLI.
> There will be also PCIE 2.0 versions of R600.



ATI R600, priced ???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2007)

ATI R600 has not yet officially available, so no info bout prices. Might be close to 8800GTX. R600's name is X2800XTX.
see this
*www.xbitlabs.com/news/video/display/20070103072506.html

*www.xbitlabs.com/news/video/display/20061125030945.html

*xgatech.com/uploads/photos/628.jpg
the card is 80nm fabrication nd core @800MHZ and 512 bitGDDR4@2.0 GHZ nd later versions will have higher clocks. After all the card is 12.4 inches long, ie 1.4 inch longer than 8800GTX.


And there is a battle goin on. just see
*www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33835119




nvidia is gonna stop 8800GTX(G80) production for an improved version, the G90 core.
see link. Maybe it could beat the R600 or even dual.
*forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=130990


----------



## gaurav4gurls (Mar 1, 2007)

Nvidia


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Quality wise ATi but support wise Nvidia .. I LIKE BOTH of them... had both .. so cantpraise just one..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2007)

But on an old CHIP(Feb 2004) it was said nvidia has better image quality.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

2004 was very old dude.. if you see any games for last six months .. as i noticed... there was a shine in grafix in Ati but not in Nvidia... 

i am not saying you are wrong..


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 1, 2007)

I hav personally used two nvidia cards, but i think ati is equally good.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2007)

Nvdia as it supports various other oses also
there some problems with ATI


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 1, 2007)

I support ATi for image quality .. and nvidia for Digital Vibrance ...


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 1, 2007)

nVidia by far.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 1, 2007)

I have an NVIDIA so I would certainly go for it but its really damn good.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2007)

Man i really went gaga ovr ATi but got pissed when they ended support for the older cards. On the other hand look at NVIDIA thir drivers still support the ancient geforce 3./4


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nvidia


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2007)

Nvidia has always had a sweet spot in my purchase decisions although my iMac has an ATi card. Somehow ATi just doesn't feel right.

Nvidia, the way its meant to be played...

[These views are totally irrational and based on personal whim rather than technical aspects of either cards.]


----------



## moshel (Mar 1, 2007)

well ATI fans dont start firing on me after reading this. but according to my experience of gaming for 8 years i have noticed that in most of the game readme's i found that that particular game had some kind of glitch with an ATI card. while for NVIDIA it was in very few games. even today games released by big publishers like EA sports has some issues with ATI cards (For eg. FIFA 07 had the dark pitch issue with ATI cards).............i havent heard of any issue in the game with NVIDIA cards.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah you are correct ..but now it wont happen coz amd took over Ati and now AMD will also finance games as NVidia DID for better compatiblity..


----------



## premsharma (Mar 1, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah you are correct ..but now it wont happen coz amd took over Ati and now AMD will also finance games as NVidia DID for better compatiblity..



That is the point Nvidia, use to finance lot of games, so it faired better and thrust upon us by game developers. Otherwise ATI & Nvidia are pretty same.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2007)

@deathvirus_me
u rightly said, DIGITAL VIBRANCE is really gr8 nd now my desktop is very color rich nd everyone is asking - Is this a normal monitor? or some pro ones? 

Dun know bout ATI's features like this, have only played on ATI on the Gamin Parlour.


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 3, 2007)

Tried both of them n love them equally


----------

